# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  طلب حسيني على حب الحسين عليه السلام

## رامي مهدي محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة على أشرف الخلق أجمعين محمد وأهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين
السلام على من غسله ...دمه ونسج الريح أكفانه..
عظم الله أجوركم يا ساداتي يا ال بيت رسول الله , عظم الله لك الأجر سيدي يا صاحب العصر والزمان
عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم اخواني وأخواتي الأعضاء والزوار
فكرة خطرت بخاطري
هل هناك فرصة لضم الرواديد المبتدئين لتعليمهم ما يحتاجونه في الانشاد, هل هناك أحد من الأعضاء تشرف بخدمة الامام الحسين عليه السلام بأن أصبح رادودا أقترح بأنه ان كان يوجد بيننا أحد لديه الوقت لتعليم الرواديد المبتدئين
فاليبادر ويخبرني من خلال هذا المنتدى المبارك لأكون أحد المتعلمين أيضا ونشترك جميعا في خدمة أبي عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام..
تعمدت أن أذكر هذا الاقتراح هنا لأن منطلق الخدمة والبداية دائما وأبدا تبدأ من طريق الامام الحسين عليه السلام
ومسمى هذا المنتدى هو ساحة مدرسة المنهج القويم الذي مر ولا يزال وسوف يستمر الى ظهور قائم ال محمد ع وعجل الله فرجه الشريف
جزيتم خيرا ولكم منا التحيات وحفظكم الله ووفقكم لكل خير
أخوكم أبو حسين.

----------

